# Ventura Ca. Dog Show



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had the fun of going to the Dog Show in Ventura yesterday. I took Miss Truffles and met up with Stacy and Marina. And to add to the fun Cathy (Chalex) and her adorable boy Preston joined us. I just have a few pictures to share, so here they are:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh how fun!!!!! Sounds like a splendid way to spend the day... and thank you SO MUCH for sharing those precious pictures with us!!!! What little beauties!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how fun,:chili: what did Truffles do when she saw Stacy and Marina? Love the pictures


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> how fun,:chili: what did Truffles do when she saw Stacy and Marina? Love the pictures


 She was so cute. She kept touching noses with Emma. I am so glad I got a chance for them to see each other. It's like an open adoption. LOL!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> She was so cute. She kept touching noses with Emma. I am so glad I got a chance for them to see each other. It's like an open adoption. LOL!


LOL....that's so cool!!!! Really good for all parties involved ...must have been hard to let that pretty little one go...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Awww how cute! Love the pics and wish this show was closer up north!
You must have had so much fun. 
How do Truffles and you like the bag you are carrying her in? Looks like a great way to carry her around.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Awww how cute! Love the pics and wish this show was closer up north!
> You must have had so much fun.
> How do Truffles and you like the bag you are carrying her in? Looks like a great way to carry her around.


 :thumbsup:

I actually loved the dog sling. They were adorable and very comfortable.....and expensive! Miss Truffles did not go home with a 
bag.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Pam,
I really enjoyed spending the day with you, Stacy, Marina, and your beautiful families and fluffs. If I could take Preston to a dogshow every day he would become the perfect boy! We went to the Pet Expo on Sunday and he was letting strangers pet him and mingling with other dogs for the rest of the weekend. Your advice about keeping him on the floor rather than in arms/stroller has really paid off! Thank you so much and I look forward to seeing you all again.

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh it was great seeing you guys this weekend!! That pic of Emma is too funny - she looks irked, haha. She was so funny with Truffles, kept whining to see her. And then when marina was in the ring with Lucy, Emma kept trying to bark at her  Too funny!

Cathy, it was so nice meeting you and Preston - he's such a good boy (and will just get better!)


See you guys again soon!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Truffles and Emma touching noses is just so sweet. I'm sure their mommies can tell the difference, but those two sure look alike to me. Thank you, Pam for sharing the pictures with us. Seeing the pictures on SM is so much nicer than looking at them on FB.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great pictures of everyone, thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so nice the sisters met up again!! great pics:wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like so much fun Pam! Just think, maybe by this time next year I'll be living in CA and will be able to attend all these wonderful dog shows!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chalex said:


> Pam,
> I really enjoyed spending the day with you, Stacy, Marina, and your beautiful families and fluffs. If I could take Preston to a dogshow every day he would become the perfect boy! We went to the Pet Expo on Sunday and he was letting strangers pet him and mingling with other dogs for the rest of the weekend. Your advice about keeping him on the floor rather than in arms/stroller has really paid off! Thank you so much and I look forward to seeing you all again.Cathy


*Cathy, it was so much fun hanging out with you and little Preston. I think he is going to become a well behaved and sweet boy. He is such a cutie pie. Hey, where was the Pet Expo?? I must have missed that one! We will have to keep in touch so our cuties can play together!*


bellaratamaltese said:


> oh it was great seeing you guys this weekend!! That pic of Emma is too funny - she looks irked, haha. She was so funny with Truffles, kept whining to see her. And then when marina was in the ring with Lucy, Emma kept trying to bark at her  Too funny!
> Cathy, it was so nice meeting you and Preston - he's such a good boy (and will just get better!)
> 
> See you guys again soon!


*And I was so thrilled to hear that Marina won on Sunday!! Yeah!! Can't wait to do it again!!*


Nissa Fiona said:


> Sounds like so much fun Pam! Just think, maybe by this time next year I'll be living in CA and will be able to attend all these wonderful dog shows!


*That will be toooo cool!! I can't wait for you and Nissa to be here in California. Of course, now my daughter is in Minnesota!! LOL! And if you are coming out to house hunt, let us know! Maybe we can do something before you actually move!!*


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> *Cathy, it was so much fun hanging out with you and little Preston. I think he is going to become a well behaved and sweet boy. He is such a cutie pie. Hey, where was the Pet Expo?? I must have missed that one! We will have to keep in touch so our cuties can play together!*QUOTE]
> 
> It was the "Pooch Parade" at San Buenaventura State Park. Lots of fun. Someone saw us at Starbucks having breakfast and asked us if we were going there (so we did). Yes, lets keep in touch. Preston wants to play with Miss Truffles, Frank and all the kids!


----------

